# Naked/bottomless filter holder help



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

Can anyone help me??

Ive seen bottomless filter holders around and I'm curious as to what the beenfits of using them are as apose to the standard one with a pressurised basket in that i use with my gaggia classic.

If anybody has one and thinks it creates a vastly better espresso i'd like to invest in one and if anyone knows the best one to get with a limited budget i would appreciate the help. They also look really cool when pulling a shot!

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You would need a non pressurised basket and grinder to get the best use from a need pf..in itself it doesnt make better espresso . It shows you if the puck is extracting evenly in a nice cone or if there is channeling .

Channeling is where the water is finding he path of least resistance due to an even coffee bed.... a naked pf shows this ...

Removing channeling can improve the over taste of your shot as the coffee is extracting more evenly


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

JoshMitton said:


> They also look really cool when pulling a shot!
> 
> Thanks.


This.

Oh and they let you analyse your extractions visually to help determine whether or not your coffee is extracting evenly throughout the basket.

Ditching your pressurised basket in favour of a standard double or precision basket such as VST / LM / IMS will give you more benefits than the naked portafilter itself.


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> You would need a non pressurised basket and grinder to get the best use from a need pf..in itself it doesnt make better espresso . It shows you if the puck is extracting evenly in a nice cone or if there is channeling .
> 
> Channeling is where the water is finding he path of least resistance due to an even coffee bed.... a naked pf shows this ...
> 
> Removing channeling can improve the over taste of your shot as the coffee is extracting more evenly


Ive got a grinder and have been playing around with different grinds. Thanks for the info, i'll need all the help I can get because i'm so new to this hah!


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

funinacup said:


> This.
> 
> Oh and they let you analyse your extractions visually to help determine whether or not your coffee is extracting evenly throughout the basket.
> 
> Ditching your pressurised basket in favour of a standard double or precision basket such as VST / LM / IMS will give you more benefits than the naked portafilter itself.


So I should try a non pressurised basket? I've seen people talking about vst baskets, are these the most common type?


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JoshMitton said:


> So I should try a non pressurised basket? I've seen people talking about vst baskets, are these the most common type?


Do you have a grinder? You dont need to get a vst basket , and standard one will suffice. Especially is you havent got a decent tamper.. id go stock standard and tamper....


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

Mrboots2u

Yes my dad got the gaggia classic with a grinder in a bundle. It's reletively good with a lot of grind size options from 10-0. I generally use grind 2 so it's quite fine but not the most it could be.

I've read about tampers and people say to start with get a motta tamper so I think that's what i'm going for.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JoshMitton said:


> Mrboots2u
> 
> Yes my dad got the gaggia classic with a grinder in a bundle. It's reletively good with a lot of grind size options from 10-0. I generally use grind 2 so it's quite fine but not the most it could be.
> 
> I've read about tampers and people say to start with get a motta tamper so I think that's what i'm going for.


What grinder is it though , It may not be espresso capable without a pressurised basket....


----------



## JoshMitton (Jan 25, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What grinder is it though , It may not be espresso capable without a pressurised basket....


This is it. http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=nemox_lux_coffee_grinder


----------

